# Biking Thru Liberty State Park During Pandemic



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Just thought I'd share this.

https://www.nj.com/coronavirus/2020...id-grade-your-mask-and-social-distancing.html


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

JRA with an event number on your helmet...?

not cool...


----------



## \"none\" (Mar 17, 2020)

Oxtox said:


> JRA with an event number on your helmet...?
> 
> not cool...


Why not cool? at least he's wearing a helmet.

Though he does need to wear that helmet properly to protect his forehead.


----------



## D&MsDad (Jul 17, 2007)

If you already know that there are "choke points" in the park, and if you want to practice social distancing, then why would you ride to/in the park rather than just riding on the road? I've been avoiding riding in parks (Palisades park along the Hudson) for exactly this reason.

There are oodles of roads around to ride on where you don't need to worry about masks or social distancing. Leave the parks for peds, they need them more than we.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Another article about cycling thru the pandemic in NJ.
https://www.nj.com/coronavirus/2020...53AjDfeyqZANp7ULaD06CLuvsnjUeCtm5sv2hjXlKzFVA


----------

